# Nach neustart ist Festplatte partitioniert



## Tutankhseth (15. Juli 2004)

Hi, ich habe heute den Rechner einfach nur neu gestartet und mit einem mal sind die Partitionen weg ... ich hab keine Ahnung warum. Schon bevor ich neu gestartet habe hat sich der Rechner komisch verhalten .... der hat einfach behauptet das ich Datein (auf den jeweiligen Partitionen) nicht löschen kann weil sie nicht vorhanden oder beschädigt sind. Woran liegt das und kann ich die Daten retten?
Windows erkennt zwar die Festplatte, zeigt sie aber nicht an.


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

eventuel ist deine festplatte kaputt wie hat sich das Geräusch angehoert ?

headcrash?


----------



## Tutankhseth (15. Juli 2004)

Da war kein Geräusch. War alles wie normal beim Neustart aber der Explorer zeigt mir nur die Partitionen der anderen Festplatte an. Partition Magic erkennt die andere auch und behauptet das ich da zwei Partitionen haben es waren aber eigentlich drei und sie werden als "unallocatet" angezeigt.


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Welches OS hast du?
Schau mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung ob die HDD da drin ist und dann
wies mit den Partitionen/Laufwerksbuchstaben und der Formatierung aussieht.

Denke mal Virus oder Platte kaputt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tutankhseth (15. Juli 2004)

Ich habe Win2k.
In der Datenträgerverwaltung wird die Festplatte ja angezeigt, im BIOS auch aber laut Partition Magic stimmen die Partitionen halt nicht mit denen überein die ich mal gemacht habe und ausserdem ist die Festplatte angeblich "unallocatet".
Die Platte ist mir total egal aber die Daten brauch ich dringed wieder ...


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Wenn die Partitionstabelle kaputt ist hast du da wenig Chancen glaube ich.


----------



## kasper (15. Juli 2004)

Ich habe zur Zeit ein ähnliches Problem. Nach der Installation des SP4 kann ich auch nicht mehr auf eine Partition zugreifen. Es wird als "Lokaler Datenträger" angezeigt., aber da ist kein Dateisystem mehr drauf.

Mit GetDataBack kannst du eventuell die Daten retten. Vielleicht ist aber auch nur die Partitionstabelle kaputt. Partition Recovery

Hast du zufällig auch einen 160GB Platte?


----------



## Tutankhseth (15. Juli 2004)

Ja, die Samsung SpinPoint SP1614N.
Ich werde mal probieren die Daten mit den beiden Tools zu retten.
Wisst ihr ob das ein Garantiefall ist? Die Platte werde ich garantiert nicht mehr verwenden und es wäre ja schön wenn man die zurückgeben könnte.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Juli 2004)

Unter Umständen hast du dir einen Trojaner eingefangen, der  "delpart.com" ausführt/enthält , dieser löscht nach einem Neustart nach einmaliger Aktivierung die Partionen alle löscht.

Hinweis. "delpart.com" ist eine sehr findige  *bösartige Kopie* des MS Tools, das unter dem Namen delpart.*exe* "fungiert.

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch einige andere Viren/Trojaner, die solche Aktionen ausführen.


----------



## Tutankhseth (15. Juli 2004)

Gibts dann noch eine Chance die Daten zu Retten? Ich werde die oben genannten Tools noch ausprobieren, muss aber erst noch alle anderen Daten sichern und eine Prognose über meine Chancen wäre nett.


----------



## kasper (15. Juli 2004)

Ich habe dieselbe Platte, und es ist mir schon 3 mal passiert, dass ich Partitonen verloren habe. Ein Trojaner oder Virus kann es auch nicht sein, weil ich immer die neuesten Antiviren und FireWall drauf habe, und bei meinen anderen Platten, die auch im gleichen Rechner sind, hatte noch nie dieses Problem gehabt. Komischerweise läuft die Samung bei meinen Bruder problemlos. Er hatte es 6 Monate lang in seinen Rechner gehabt.

Bei 2 von den 3 Partitionverlusten konnte ich die Daten mit GetDataBack wieder vollständig retten.


----------



## Tutankhseth (15. Juli 2004)

Das klingt nicht gut (das dir das so oft passiert ist). Besser finde ich schon das du zwei Partitionen retten konntest. Kennst du eine Anleitung für das Programm, ich will kein Risiko eingehen und die wichtigen Daten verlieren.


----------



## kasper (15. Juli 2004)

Das Programm erklärt sich praktisch von selbst, und man kann auch nicht viel falsch machen. Man musst nur darauf achten, dass man die richtige Version nimmt. Es gibt nämlich eine FAT und eine NTFS Version. Übrigens, mit der Demoversion kannst du nur kleine Dateien wiederherstellen.


----------



## Leugim (16. August 2004)

*Partition Recovery*

Hi, Habe auch die spinpoint160gb.
Nun habe ich den Verdacht, dass "nur" die partitionstabelle schrott ist.....
Wie sicher ist dieses active@partition recovery? Da die Demoversion offensichtlich nur erkennt, aber nicht faehig ist den Mbr wiederherzustellen, muss ich mir das Prog wohl oder uebel wohl kaufen.... Da waere es doch sehr angenehm zu wissen, wo ich mich da weiter informieren kann, oder ob ihr mir da anderes empfehlen koennt.... Vielleicht ist es besser zum Fachmann zu gehen?
Meine Daten sind zwar wichtig, doch mehr als 150EUR wollte ich nicht dafuer ausgeben (beim Fachmann, meine ich)

Hat da jemand schon mehr Erfahrung in solchen Dingen? Mir passiert so etwas zum ersten mal...


----------

